# Betta made an Uh-Oh :/



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I just put Lawson in his new 2 gal w/ filter last night. When I fed him his pellet, he also went for a piece of floating gravel and ate it! Will he be okay? Even though he's my most unattractive betta, he's still my first, and I want him to live a long time.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

He'll probably be fine. He most likely "chewed" on it for a little while and then urped it back up. Even if he did eat it, if it fit in his mouth, it will probably come out the other end ok too.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

that's interesting. I've never actually seen a fish eat gravel


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Also, you have floating gravel????? Is it like the floating mountains on Avatar??


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I wish. No, it's new gravel and I guess a few pieces floated until I pushed them down to sink. But some tiny pieces floated. 

And yeah, Lawson isn't very bright.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahh, that would be really really cool though. Floating gravel in the tank....


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

He should be perfectly fine, my Oscars have eaten gravel before, he will either spit it out, or if he can swallow it he should be fine. I don't think you need to worry


----------

